# Pregnant or Not



## team_scl (Jan 16, 2012)

We have 11 ewes that are suppose to be pregnant and should be lambing soon, but I question if they are pregnant or not. Most of them have big bellies on them, some not so big, but they are not bagging up yet. We bred all of these ewes last year, but I can't remember when they starting bagging up last year. They are suffolk crosses, so they are big framed sheep. I know last year we didn't think the one ewe was pregnant but she ended up having twins in late February and she didn't bag up until after she had the lambs. Please any comments on this topic would be great. I'm so worried that they aren't pregnant. I hope that I'm worrying for nothing since most do have big bellies on them.  Thank you!


----------



## Southdown (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't hardly tell when my ewes are pregnant until their udders develop.  They gain weight in the winter anyways, plus all of the wool growth.  So I just assume the ram did his job and plan on the due date, regardless of how they look.  I can't remember if their appetite increased towards the end?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine are hair sheep and they looked pregnant, especially when lying down.  Two of them had their lambs 2 weeks ago and they still look pregnant...they did all start to bag up a few weeks before lambing.  Hope yours are pregnant and that you will soon post that lambing has begun!

Photos might help us to give an opinion?


----------



## team_scl (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments. As of right now I believe they are indeed pregnant. Most are developing udders finally. So I will let you all know when we start to lamb whenever that may be. Hopefully soon! I really hate waiting!


----------

